# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  aimp2

## donbasskij

Доброго времени суток уважаемые форумчане!
Есть небольшая просьбочка.
Подскажите пожалуйста профессиональные юзеры замечательной проги aimp2, что нужно нажать , чтобы появилось одновременно несколько проигрывателей одновременно. В winamp есть сочитание клавиш (Ctrl+Alt+N), и таким способом можно открыть нужное количество проигрывателей одновременно.
По большому счету меня интересует больше всего в этом вопросе aimp2, но . . . если кто знает как это сделать и в jetAudio
,то подскажите непременно, БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРЕН!:yes:

----------


## Mapuyc

поситай мануал) там уж точно есть сочитание клавиш)

----------


## donbasskij

> поситай мануал) там уж точно есть сочитание клавиш)


Нет там об этом ничего, к сожалению :(

----------

